# "sundial " acl bottle - Aurora beverages Ontario



## RCO (May 28, 2016)

had been wanting to post this bottle to try and find out more about it , not a new bottle . bought it a couple years ago from an antique dealer and been on my shelve since  . never able to find out that much about it and haven't seen another one for sale either online or in a store in last couple years . so thinking there isn't that many of them out there . but not sure maybe someone else has seen others ? 

do know the bottle is from the 50's and a generic bottle made by dominion , aurora beverages is listed as having operated from 1950-59. 

those of you not familiar with Aurora its a small suburban city north of Toronto . not really a lot of bottles from that city as its so close to Toronto likely wasn't any need to have its own bottlers


----------



## RCO (May 28, 2016)

did find this online that shows another green sundial bottle also a generic bottle made by dominion , somewhat different that mine and had been donated to a local museum according to post .

http://www.rcip-chin.gc.ca/bd-dl/ar...Y+HOUSE+NATIONAL+HISTORIC+SITE''')&upp=0&m=34

Clear green glass bottle for Sun Dial soda. Marked with sundial logo, smiling sun, etc., and "Bottled by Aurora Beverages / Aurora, Ont.
  History of Use:Bottle found by donor when replacing verandah floor at Fleury Street home. Aurora Beverages was located on Berczy Street, Aurora during the1950s. For early account of business, see Aurora Banner of 29 June, 1950.


----------



## Canadacan (May 28, 2016)

Hey cool bottle!...I have about 3 bottles in that style...the thing is that bottle design was Reg'd in 53 so there may be another bottle type waiting to be found?. The green one was Reg'd in 56...I have about 5 bottles in that style...all clear glass though. Nice to see examples from Ontario.


----------



## iggyworf (May 28, 2016)

Yes, very cool bottle!


----------



## RCO (May 29, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> Hey cool bottle!...I have about 3 bottles in that style...the thing is that bottle design was Reg'd in 53 so there may be another bottle type waiting to be found?. The green one was Reg'd in 56...I have about 5 bottles in that style...all clear glass though. Nice to see examples from Ontario.



there is a number of bottlers in Ontario that used those bottles back in 50's and 60's( I couldn't name them all it likely be a long list )  . this bottle seems to be a lot harder to find than others . 
I've been to Newmarket - aurora area before not to look for bottles and in the midst of all that suburban sprawl wouldn't have a clue where to look for bottles . you think there would of been some farm dumps dug up when they built all the new subdivisions there in 90's-2000 eras . anyways you drive thru this area now its all plaza's and new subdivisions .


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 29, 2016)

Cool bottle!  I really like the graphics on it, and I've never seen one before either.  As for where to dig in Newmarket-Aurora, I think both towns are quite likely to still have dumps that haven't been built over.  The area is mostly urban sprawl but both towns have a historic centre and there are overgrown creeks running through both downtowns.  Creeks and rivers were the main dumping areas back at the turn of the century (and even into the 60's).


----------



## RCO (May 30, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> Cool bottle!  I really like the graphics on it, and I've never seen one before either.  As for where to dig in Newmarket-Aurora, I think both towns are quite likely to still have dumps that haven't been built over.  The area is mostly urban sprawl but both towns have a historic centre and there are overgrown creeks running through both downtowns.  Creeks and rivers were the main dumping areas back at the turn of the century (and even into the 60's).



there is still a lot of older farms remaining in the area in townships beside Newmarket and aurora , its mostly the area close to Yonge street/ highway 404  that has been built up. I don't know what creeks and such would exist , I'd imagine there is places to check but don't imagine it be an easy bottle to find . 
this sundial bottle was found in a dump near where I live ( so a tourist must of brought it up here )  , the guy I bought it from told me about how he got permission to clean out an old dump not far from where I live and that was where most of his bottles came from and since this bottle has a bit of rust on it I assumed he must of found it there


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 31, 2016)

Yeah it's hard finding ACL bottles with good labels in the wild in the first place, at least around here.  Most of the ones I come across have had their labels destroyed.  Farm dumps seem to usually be better for finding ACL's, since by the 50's the city dumps were usually getting buried after use unlike the pre-1940's method of "let's just dump it all into the river and forget about it."  In Ottawa a very significant portion of our riverbanks are full of bottles but none that post-date the 40's by very much.  They were still dumping into the river in the 50's, but when they were done they would then bury that section of the river.


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 1, 2016)

the 1940s and 1950s dumps are common here in the state's . but the acl's do not survive well . because of the high acidity in the soil . you may get lucky once in a wile but as time go's on the harder it will become.


----------



## RCO (Jun 1, 2016)

[h=1]apparently there are some creeks and embankments in aurora , saw this on the news tonight 

Emergency crews rescue man who fell down embankment in Aurora[/h]                                                       





















Crews rescue man who fell from Aurora embankment 



                         Crews rescue man who fell from Aurora embankment 




York Regional Police say emergency crews rescued a man who fell from an embankment in Aurora overnight.








































































		            Codi Wilson, CP24.com            													             
              Published Wednesday, June 1, 2016 5:45AM EDT                                      
                Last Updated Wednesday, June 1, 2016 9:00AM EDT                                                  
	York Regional Police say a man suffered serious but non-life-threatening injuries after he fell over an embankment in Aurora.
	It happened shortly after midnight near Leslie Street and Vandorf Sideroad.
	According to police, a 29-year-old man was travelling in a car with a group of other people when he stopped to take a break.
[h=2]Photos[/h]

 

A man is in hospital after he fell down an embankment in Aurora overnight. (Mike Nguyen/ CP24)



	Police say the man hopped over a guardrail not realizing there was an embankment below.
	York Central  Fire and paramedics were called to the scene and had to repel down the embankment to reach him.
	He was eventually rescued and taken to hospital for treatment.
	Police say they do not believe that alcohol was a factor in the accident.


http://www.cp24.com/news/emergency-crews-rescue-man-who-fell-down-embankment-in-aurora-1.2925996


----------



## RCO (Jun 1, 2016)

sunrunner said:


> the 1940s and 1950s dumps are common here in the state's . but the acl's do not survive well . because of the high acidity in the soil . you may get lucky once in a wile but as time go's on the harder it will become.



no there really aren't a lot of acl's left in dumps that are in really good condition , even worse condition in the lakes by now , find a lot with no acl left underwater , when they dug the road around here there did seem to be some in the old ditches that survived rather well and cleaned up well , so does depend on the location of where they have been buried


----------



## RCO (Jun 4, 2016)

after not having seen any of these in a couple years I saw 2 of the yellow ones at barrie automotive flea market on Friday . the seller had 2 in better condition than mine and wanted $35 each for them , at that price I didn't need another that bad . he also though they might of had a connection to the former Sundial hotel which was located on highway 11 in Orillia Ontario but I'm personally doubtful of that claim unless more info comes forward to connect the 2 .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 4, 2016)

RCO said:


> after not having seen any of these in a couple years I saw 2 of the yellow ones at barrie automotive flea market on Friday . the seller had 2 in better condition than mine and wanted $35 each for them , at that price I didn't need another that bad . he also though they might of had a connection to the former Sundial hotel which was located on highway 11 in Orillia Ontario but I'm personally doubtful of that claim unless more info comes forward to connect the 2 .



Yeah there's absolutely no way that a small bottler from Aurora was connected to a hotel in Orillia.  I have a hard time even coming up with a potential fictional connection, the towns are just too far apart for anything to make sense.  Even a bottler from that era being connected to a hotel in its own town is pretty unlikely.


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah there's absolutely no way that a small bottler from Aurora was connected to a hotel in Orillia.  I have a hard time even coming up with a potential fictional connection, the towns are just too far apart for anything to make sense.  Even a bottler from that era being connected to a hotel in its own town is pretty unlikely.



the sundial was torn down a couple years ago  ( I drove by it many times but was never inside ) , it had been rate beside highway 11 since 50's or 60's , it fits the timeline of the bottle but distance and fact there was already a couple bottlers in Orillia or nearby its hard to make a connection other than they both used sundial in names and had that connection .


----------

